# Need help - Your Opinion on best Ceramic Globe for 60x45x60 Vivarium Enclosure!



## artolicus (Apr 5, 2012)

*Need help - Your Opinion on best Ceramic lamp for 2 foot enclosure!*

Hi guys!!

Im new to the Vivarium bizz and I have purchased a new URS Medium Glass Enclosure to keep a Pygmy Bearded Dragon or Two!

My problem is that I am not at all experienced with heat lamps, and though Ive done my research there's no info online about the size of a Ceramic Heat lamp and its approximate heating capabilities vs Viv size!

Here's the thing - I purchased a "ready set up Vivarium" from a pet store, which of course wasnt ready made up at all - no thermostat, and came with a heat GLOBE rather than ceramic heat lamp. (The globe was blown too! thanks herp store!)

Anyway, Ive taken myself into my local supply store and purchased a 100W ceramic globe, and I bought an electronic Thermostat online which is doing the trick fine. But my hubby tells me that 100W is a huge power consumer when on full time .... and it's heating just fine, but what are the capabilites of a 100watter Ceramic heat lamp???> Im aiming for a high of only 42'C, and its sure managing that, but its probably because I have it on a thermostat right? How hot CAN they emitt?

Would it be safe to say that its chewing the power but working at its lowest capabilities, and that I could just as well get a 75 W heater and it would easily do that small space?

If anyone has any experience with the smaller wattage with similar cage sizes, it'd be much appreciated guys!

I have an insulated back wall (rock feature style) and will be making two side ones with styrofoam and the usual handycrafts... that should keep the heat IN once its gotten to temp, I just dont want to be spending an extra $50 a week on power bills just because I went too big on the Cermaic Heater!

Thanks so much in advance for any feedback you have!


----------



## bigjoediver (Apr 6, 2012)

Try using a halogen reflector spot globe (38w) on a timer (12hrs on ) in conjunction with a 25 watt heat cord and thermostat for additional heating and at night. And don't forget the uv light dragons need. Plenty of threads on here about using heat cords and get your globes from the hardware shop for a couple of bucks. It takes the same amount of heat energy to heat an enclosure it's just some devices are more efficient than others. Cords and mats are best then heat emitters then globes. Unfortunately some species ie dragons and monitors to name a couple do a lot better with a bright basking spot. It a sad fact that reptiles cost a lot to keep regardless of the original purchase price otherwise I would have a lot more in my possession!


----------



## leamos (Apr 6, 2012)

I run my CHE on a pulse thermo as a result the CHE is able to put out heat continually without ever running at full power once it reaches temp, making them much cheaper to run IMO


----------

